# Garden gun No3 9mm



## Dug (Feb 11, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where i can get a 9mm garden gun from or somthing similar, do they still make them somewhere?
Also is there such a thing as a 410ga-12ga combo shotgun if so where do i get one? :-?


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

Dug 9mm shotguns are a bit rare in the US Winchester made them in a model 36 about 1920, I have a single shot bolt action made by Anschutz looks like a youth 22. the shells if you can find them are expensive I found 3 at a local gun show for $11.00. Yes you can get just about any bore combinations in European shot guns but $$$$$ Do you have a special application in mind? or just a collector.


----------



## Dug (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm a hunter cross collecter. Cos of the crap gun laws here in the UK most the really interesting guns are to much buggering about with cops to keep. So i'm looking for intersting shot guns to shoot on the farm, i shoot driven game and pests most the time, a few clays now and again. Keeps me out of troulbe anyway. :beer:


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Check on import laws i know on this side of the pond that laws stop import of some firearms. Just a heads up .

Irish


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

Dug. Do your laws limit bore size? or application? I know that the 9mm is good for rats about 20 paces tops. perhaps a combo gun in .22/410, still not much for driven game but use what you can. What part of UK you from?


----------



## Dug (Feb 11, 2007)

My shotgun liecense only covers shotguns (410 to 1ga) that hold 3 shots or less, and the 9mm No3 as long as the barrel is over 23in!
If you want any sort off riffle at all or hand gun or shotgun that holds any more than 3 shots you need a Firearms liecense, you have to through all sorts of checks, you need land owners permission to use the on there land!
Its a pain in the ***. But i'm working on the owners of the farm i shoot so fingers crossed.
I'm from Just out side London in the County of Buckinhamshire, on the edge of a small village called Great Missenden. The shooting here is great mostly game birds, rabbit with the odd dear. I help out on a local phesant shoot rearing birds, so theres plenty of vermin to shoot fox, crows and squirrel mainly.
How about you. :sniper:


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

I have a son that spent some time in the UK.he injoyed it said the people in the country side were very nice . But he said that the hunting laws were a little more sturn than here . He did get to go on a phesant hunt .Had some good shooting . Sounds like you have a great setup to injoy .

Irish :beer:


----------

